# petronius close off



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a heads up a friend of mine worked at the petronius this past few weeks.
Fishing was super slow. Was told they have divers working there until mid Augs.
No fishing within 1/2 mile of the platform. Just a heads up not sure how accurate this info is. Hes a good friend of mine and I'll take his word.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Youre not missing anything there unless you love blackfin


----------



## dblazer (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there anyway to verify this? I was planning on heading that way for an overnighter wednesday. Should there still be blackfin at marlin, can, or powell?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

There is never an absence of blackfin at those rigs


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Plus you usely don't catch yellowfin that close up to the rig anyway , or we don't anyway .


----------



## dblazer (Feb 26, 2014)

how far/bearing from powell is the drill ship and does anyone know the coordinates? also any other insight or suggestions are welcome for that area. Im fixin to leave GA now and go splash out of Pensacola. thanks


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

dblazer said:


> how far/bearing from powell is the drill ship and does anyone know the coordinates? also any other insight or suggestions are welcome for that area. Im fixin to leave GA now and go splash out of Pensacola. thanks


 about 8 miles north of ram.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a long closure anyway.

You never know with Petronius. I've slammed tunas there many times in the past and have also seen it as dead as it gets around a rig. If you're leaving early enough from Perdido Pass, I say why not hit it, it may save you some fuel burn and reward the fish box. If not, just move on to the next.

I will add though, that the largest Blue Marlin I have ever seen in my life was at Petronius. That was the one that swallowed a 55-60lb Yellowfin I was reeling in.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Went Petronis a few weeks ago...filthy water but the tunas were there...couldn't do much because of sharks, but they were there. Caught some yft in even dirtier water around elbow that day. Hit marlin and ram and they were in good water but dead. Never know where they'll be. I'd rather fish dirty water with life and bait than blue water that's dead.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

What's dirty water with life if youre not putting em in boat though?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> What's dirty water with life if youre not putting em in boat though?


Who isn't putting them in the boat?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That weekend we lost a sword early, caught 3 yft, jumped a blue off around elbow and pulled hooks on a tuna at Petronis and saw several 100#+ blow up. Got sharked up and headed south, crossed the rip Hilton's showed and were in beautiful water all evening and a good part of night, never saw or marked any other fish except sharks. I've caught more blues in blended water than true blue (not that I've caught a ton) and caught plenty of tunas in terrible water. Fished a day and a half s of w fl slope in cobalt water with lots of grass and even a capsized boat with little to show, on way home, in dingy green water caught a tuna, 2 whites, and a handful of wahoo and dolphin and missed a sail. What good is the prettiest water if you're not putting fish in the boat? Figure fishing out of the river you'd know water color ain't the end all be all. Caught tuna at lump in brown water before...


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to chime in on that, I have not caught many billfish or tuna but every single one of each has been in blended or green.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Not a long closure anyway.
> 
> You never know with Petronius. I've slammed tunas there many times in the past and have also seen it as dead as it gets around a rig. If you're leaving early enough from Perdido Pass, I say why not hit it, it may save you some fuel burn and reward the fish box. If not, just move on to the next.
> 
> I will add though, that the largest Blue Marlin I have ever seen in my life was at Petronius. That was the one that swallowed a 55-60lb Yellowfin I was reeling in.


Interted in hearing more of this story. Sounds like an awsome experince.


----------



## Jt0009 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm he did say he caught yf in dirty water at elbow smart a**


----------

